# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Mise  jour dlirante !

## Invit

Bonjour.
Ayant tlcharg sur ce site Delphi 7 personnel, install et enregistr (mal ? voir le topic prcdent), j'ai trouv un correctif  l'adresse :
http://cc.embarcadero.com/item/25939
Aprs tlchargement (avec login), dcompression, j'obtiens l'exe suivant : d7_std_upd1_1.exe
Je lance ... Il me demande le CD d'installation que j'ai grav par dcompression du fichier tlcharg. Premier problme, il me dit ne pas trouver le msi (bien que j'aie corrig le chemin). Je le lui donne avec "parcourir", un bargraphe d'installation se lance et une deuxime fentre avec "Erreur 1706 : aucune source valide ..." ; aprs fermeture de celle-ci la fentre principale me dit que l'expert de mise  jour a t interrompu, et qu'aucune modification n'a t faite ! Sauf que je vois rapparatre le raccourci d'enregistrement, heureusement mon programme est toujours (mal) enregistr !
Comment savoir (version d'un fichier ? ) si oui ou non la mise  jour a t faite ? "A propos" m'indique : Version 7.0 (Build 4.453)". Et pourquoi la mj aurait-elle rat ?
Merci d'avance ...

----------


## ShaiLeTroll

Il faudrait lire tout l'article sur l'EDN et voir qu'il y a principalement des EXE, DLL, DCU et BPL qui sont contenus dans la mise  jour
Regarde la version de \bin\dcc32.exe, si c'est 7.0.8.1 c'est que Delphi est  jour

Perso, il me semble que monter un ISO via DeamonTools pour lui fournir la source d'installation d'origine tait le plus faible aprs la version CD !

----------


## Invit

Au passage, il n'avait pas trouv le msi la premire fois car j'avais apparemment mal corrig le chemin (le "Delphi7" tait en trop car je ne l'ai pas grav sur mon CD).
Ceci dit, le rtl70.bpl est pass du 06.09.2002 au 23.04.2004 ... donc je peux en conclure que cela s'est bien pass ?

----------

